# Dooby Flying



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

This is the first photo I've got of Dooby flying, you can see all his feathers now.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice flying photo


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

That si wicket photo. Now if only i could get a flight shot. I wouldn't be that lucky. My camera is soo slow in taking a pictures.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awesome photo!!! And ... and ... and ... it shows spots only on the outer half of the wings. It's not 100% accurate but in normals this usually means MALE!!!


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

WOW thats a great pic . My camera is too slow to take flight pics..and most other pics too


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Awesome photo!!! And ... and ... and ... it shows spots only on the outer half of the wings. It's not 100% accurate but in normals this usually means MALE!!!


Nope not a 100 %  if it was then Georgie would be a male...hehe her flight feathers look EXACTLY the same as that, thats why I originally thought Georgie might be a boy. Put regardless I still say Dooby is a boy  he looks great in that flight shot!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> Nope not a 100 %  if it was then Georgie would be a male...


Same with Cookie but SHHHHH we don't want to point these things out.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

i'd say male anyways lol. The spot way is not 100% but we all know dooby is male anyways


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Same with Cookie but SHHHHH we don't want to point these things out.


Your funny.......LOL


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

that's a great pic!!!! I have to say boy..girl..lol...I have no clue..wait until the molt~


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I thought with the spot thing on his feathers as well.........but then I thought what Laurago said about her Georgie and now your telling me Cookie!! Sheeesh, I'm sticking to the fact that I've got a Dooby! Dooby's head is almost all yellow now. I'll get a close up of him today and compare it to one we took when we first had him.


----------

